# Hips and eyes.



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

So how do you get your dog’s hips and eyes checked and at what age do you do it? Thanks


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Also were do you go to get this done? I live in the Tooele area. Thanks again.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hips=Age 2 at a vet's office. Eyes have to be done at a specialist. There's one in SLC, but I don't know the name of the place.


----------



## Tagen (May 14, 2008)

Any vet can shoot the x-rays for hips, but it's really in your best interest to find one who has a lot of experience with OFA and how to position the dog. I'm not sure about Tooele, but in the Orem/Provo area I've heard Dr. Pew comes highly recommended. 

What type of dog do you have? If it's a lab, consider getting his/her elbows done at the same time as hips. It's becoming a bigger problem in the breed and more breeders are doing elbow certs as well.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. So I take it the vet can also x-ray the elbows as well? 
Yes the dog is a lab and he is just over a year old. Can I get his eyes tested? 
Thanks again.


----------

